# 16GB Nexus 7 $235 at JR.com



## spencettu (Jul 15, 2011)

Credit to slickdeals.net

[background=rgb(247, 247, 228)]J&R has the 16GB Google Nexus 7 for $249.[/background]​
[background=rgb(247, 247, 228)]Apply coupon code JULY4 for an extra $15 off[/background]​
[background=rgb(247, 247, 228)]Final price is $234 with free shipping. J&R only collects sales tax on orders being shipped to an address within New York State.[/background]​
http://www.jr.com/asus/pe/ASU_NEXUS7_SL_1B16/

[background=rgb(247, 247, 228)]buy through cashback sites to save even more.[/background]​


----------



## muffnman (Oct 9, 2011)

Search seems broken now...but after I placed my order. We'll see if they honor it. Saved me $40, so here's hoping.

Not canceling my play store order just yet.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

muffnman said:


> Search seems broken now...but after I placed my order. We'll see if they honor it. Saved me $40, so here's hoping.
> 
> Not canceling my play store order just yet.


I wonder if you still get the $25 play store credit or Transformers movie?


----------



## muffnman (Oct 9, 2011)

Even if I don't, it's a net savings.


----------



## Lttlwing16 (Mar 24, 2012)

No longer available...not even showing up on the website...maybe a fluke..


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

Lttlwing16 said:


> No longer available...not even showing up on the website...maybe a fluke..


 I think they pulled it because they got hammered with orders, and kinda wondering if the july4 code wasn't supposed to be available on this item? I got my confirmation and my credit card had a hold for $233. $50 is a nice savings, but most of that savings comes from Google charging shipping and tax.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen lots of things like end up being cancelled.


----------

